

How I Hacked Amazon’s $5 WiFi Button to Track Baby Data - swuecho
https://medium.com/@edwardbenson/how-i-hacked-amazon-s-5-wifi-button-to-track-baby-data-794214b0bdd8

======
pm24601
Much better use for these buttons than ordering crap from amazon!

